# Kaufberatung: Regenjacke



## BontyRaceOR (19. Oktober 2008)

Suche als Ersatz für meine Sugoi Charger Regenjacke, die leider undicht geworden ist.

- Sollte einen Regenschauer in den Alpen überstehen können 
- Atmungsaktiv sein! Bei meiner diesjährigen Transalp habe ich richtig  gedampft unter der Sugoi Jacke.
- Preislich darf sie so um die 250 Euro liegen.

Mir gefällt die Sugoi Majik Shell Jacket sehr gut, nur nach der schlechten Erfahrung mit der Charger, habe ich da so meine Bedenken, obwohl ich ein echter Sugoi Fan bin!!


----------



## Jocki (19. Oktober 2008)

Event ist momentan die "atmungsaktivste" Membran.
Wird meines Wissens von
Montane
Montura
Vaude
Rab
verwendet.

Montane und Rab sollen recht gut sein, hatte ich aber noch nie in der Hand.
von Montura hab ich eine Jacke, die ist sehr gut. Allerdings gibts von Montura nix vernünftiges im Netz zu finden. Am Gardasee (aus der Ecke kommt die Marke) kriegt man die Sachen recht günstig.

Von Vaude halt ich persönlich relativ wenig, die schneidern mehr für Personen mit Leibesfülle und schmalen Schultern. Die Erfahrung ist allerdings schon älter wie 2 Jahre, vielleicht ist das inzwischen besser.

Interessante Sachen findet man auch unter www.racelite.de .

Ich hab mir grad das hier





von directalpine (tschechische Marke) geleistet. Besteht aus Entrant und Derzimax Membran (nicht so atmungsaktiv wie Event, im Winter aber sekundär). Sitzt super, kann man gut belüften, ist schön leicht (390g) und kostet ca. 248 EUR.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## relaxo_ (19. Oktober 2008)

der vaude-schnitt ist meiner erfahrung nach (spray jacket) an schlanke, sportlich gebaute personen gerichtet.


----------



## Yossarian (19. Oktober 2008)

Jocki schrieb:


> Event ist momentan die "atmungsaktivste" Membran.



Die Gore Paclite ist noch einen Tick besser im RET-Wert, weil die innere Membranschutzschicht nur aufgedampft ist.
Das ist zwar nicht so robust, aber leicht und in der Atmungsfähigkeit von Jacken mit extra Futterstoff nicht zu schlagen.


----------



## make65 (20. Oktober 2008)

Ich bin mit der Gore Alp-X super zufrieden. Hatte vorher eine Löffler Colibri, die Gore ist wesentlich besser. Für ne Regenjacke noch sehr atmungsaktiv.


----------



## downgrade (20. Oktober 2008)

relaxo_ schrieb:


> der vaude-schnitt ist meiner erfahrung nach (spray jacket) an schlanke, sportlich gebaute personen gerichtet.



Das kann ich für die Event genau so bestätigen.
Die Jacke ist wirklich gut.

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## fissenid (20. Oktober 2008)

hallO!

ich habe eine von VauDe mit Event Menbran. Wirklich gut, und auch atmungsaktiv!


----------



## BontyRaceOR (20. Oktober 2008)

make65 schrieb:


> Ich bin mit der Gore Alp-X super zufrieden. Hatte vorher eine Löffler Colibri, die Gore ist wesentlich besser. Für ne Regenjacke noch sehr atmungsaktiv.



Die Löffler Colibri hatte ich auch schon im Auge! Aber die ist doch wie die Gore Alp-X auch aus Paclite?
Was ist also an der Gore besser?


Werde mir die Gore wohl mal zur Probe bestellen. http://www.terrific.de/oxid.php/cl/...93f34.99180217/dgr/00a41dedb3e166398.77076330
Hab eim Netz noch Alp-X II Jacken gefunden. Vorjahresmodel? Finde diese Jacken nicht auf der Gore Seite.


----------



## radon-biker-qlt (20. Oktober 2008)

make65 schrieb:


> Ich bin mit der Gore Alp-X super zufrieden. Hatte vorher eine Löffler Colibri, die Gore ist wesentlich besser. Für ne Regenjacke noch sehr atmungsaktiv.




Was genau ist an der Gore besser
Der Preis
Die Qualität

Hast Du schon Erfahrung mit beiden Jacken gemacht?

Ich habe die Löffler Gore-Tex Colibri Jacke.
Bin schon bei Wind, Regen und Kälte damit gefahren und bin *sehr **zufrieden*

Würde mich auch sehr interessieren

Hab meine in ebay gekauft!
Da ist sie am günstigsten.


----------



## BontyRaceOR (20. Oktober 2008)

radon-biker-qlt schrieb:


> Was genau ist an der Gore besser
> Der Preis
> Die Qualität
> 
> ...




Sind immerhin knapp 230 EUR (Gore) gegenüber 150 EUR (Colibri)!


----------



## Nachor (20. Oktober 2008)

Also ich habe diese fürs MTB und auch zum Laufen

http://www.roseversand.de/output/controller.aspx?cid=155&detail=10&detail2=14469

und diese fürs RR

http://www.roseversand.de/output/controller.aspx?cid=155&detail=10&detail2=4986

Insbesondere die erste ist gutverarbeite, gut anpassbar, und die kleine Tasche die dabei ist und per Klettband ins Rahmendreieck kommt gefällt mir auch.


http://www.jeantex.com/ ist wohl auch einer der Hauptsponsoren der Transalp, gut sagt nichts aus aber ich kann nicht meckern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yossarian (20. Oktober 2008)

Obacht, es gibt verschiedene Paclite. Erst die 3. Generation, bei der die Punkte durch die Carbonschicht ersetzt wurde, bringt eine laut Gore 40% höhere Durchlässigkeit gegenüber der 2. Generation.
Die Carbonschicht ist erkennbar durch die braune Innenseite der Jacke.


----------



## make65 (20. Oktober 2008)

radon-biker-qlt schrieb:


> Was genau ist an der Gore besser
> Der Preis
> Die Qualität
> 
> ...



Ich habe beide Jacken getragen, die Löffler war allerdings ein Modell von 2003 oder 2004. Das Material der Gore (Modell 2007) gefällt mir besser, in der Löffler hab ich auch mehr geschwitzt. Aussedem hat die Gore diese praktische Tasche an der Brust. Die Löffler war nach einiger zeit an den Ärmeln undicht.


----------



## wemu (21. Oktober 2008)

make65 schrieb:


> Die Löffler war nach einiger zeit an den Ärmeln undicht.



Hattest Du die Jacke irgendwann mal imprägniert??

gruß  wemu


----------



## downgrade (21. Oktober 2008)

Kann man eine Regenjacke imprägnieren? Oder die Membran refreshen?
Meines Wissens geht das nur bei Softshell.

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## polo (22. Oktober 2008)

soft- und hardshell sollten regelmäßig gewaschen, gebügelt und/oder imprägniert werden:
schweiß und dreck schränken abdampffunktion der jacke ein.
eine nicht (mehr) impägnierte jacke (wenn das wasser nicht mehr perlt) saugt sich bei regen voll, so daß kein dampf mehr durch kann => man wird von innen naß


----------



## Sergant Serox (23. Oktober 2008)

...die e vent membran soll aber laut vaude dauerhaft dicht sein, da der stoff wasser verdrängt und nicht anzieht oder -saugt.

angaben ohne gewähr!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jocki (23. Oktober 2008)

Stimmt, gilt aber nur für die Membran (innen), der Oberstoff(außen)muss trotzdem regelmäßig imprägniert werden, da sonst die von Polo erwähnten Probs auftauchen.


----------



## polo (23. Oktober 2008)

zumal bei event:


----------



## MTB driver (23. Oktober 2008)

Löffler BIKE-JACKE WS


----------



## polo (23. Oktober 2008)

â  regenjacke.


----------



## weissen (28. Oktober 2008)

Hallo, ich möchte mir auch eine neue Regnejacke zulegen. Wie sieht es denn mit der Sugoi Helium aus im vergleich zu den angesprochenen Gore Alp-x und Vaude Spray Event? Ist ja ein gutes Stück günstiger mit 79.
Die Jacke sollte 1-2 Stunden schönen dt. Landregen überstehen, und das ohne im eigenen Saft gegart zu werden.
In einem Test in Bike o. MTB war demletzt mal zu lesen, das die Sugoi einen sehr hohen Wert für die Atmungsaktivität hat (30000 im Vergleich zu 18000 bei Paclite+Event). Ist dieser Unterschied wohl auch so deutlich zu merken, wie er zahlenmäßig aussieht?


----------



## polo (28. Oktober 2008)

laut sugoi ist das gar keine regenjacke: http://sugoi.com/item/SUG70100U


----------



## weissen (28. Oktober 2008)

Oh, die schreiben tatsächlich nur wind & water resistant und nicht waterproof. Komisch das die dann im gleichen Test wie die anderen Jacken war 
Dann wird es wohl die Vaude. Das event soll ja anscheinend robuster sein als Paclite.


----------



## BontyRaceOR (3. November 2008)

Etwas OT:
Woran erkennt man das neue 2009er Model der Löffler San Remo Windshell Jacke?
Haben die jetzt nicht mehr den großen Löfflerschriftzug am linken Ärmel?


----------



## zubzero (3. November 2008)

Hi!

Ich habe jetzt seit einem halben Jahr eine VauDe Casella mit eVent. Die Membran ist echt hervorragend, wasserdicht und sehr atmungsaktiv. Von der Passform würde ich sagen das sie recht eng geschnitten ist. Neben den üblichen Touren fahre ich damit auch täglich auf die Arbeit und bin bis jetzt top zufrieden und kann sie nur weiterempfehlen (ist ja wie die Spray nur mit einer kleinen Tasche).

Grüße
zz


----------



## bikedress (7. November 2008)

Die Gore ALP-X ist eine der besten echten Regenjacken für Biker. Sie hat aussen Paclite, d.h. sehr strapazierfähig und innen ist sie graphit beschichtet, d.h. sie klebt nicht auf der Haut bei Kurzarmtrikots. Sie ist sehr leicht und hat kleines Packmass, d.h. wie der Name schon sagt perfekter Begleiter für Alp-X. Durch dieses dünne 3-Lagen Laminierung (Paclite, Gore Tex Membrane, Graphit) ist sie extrem atmungsaktiv. Alle Reissverschlüsse sind verschweisst und alle Nähte getapt. D.h. mit dieser Jacke kann geduscht werden. Gore gibt auch lebenslange Garantie auf Dichtigkeit. Die Jacke sollte nach mehreren Waschgängen impregniert werden, weil die Impregnierung durch Reibung (rucksack) oder waschen weniger wird und dadurch die Wassertropfen nicht mehr abperlen und die Atmungsaktivität schlechter wird. Man kann mit Spray nach dem Waschen impregnieren oder einen Waschzusatz beim Waschen hinzugeben. Für mich augenblicklich die Beste REGENJACKE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jocki (8. November 2008)

@bikedress: mach doch noch mal ne Produktschulung bei Gore, so genau hast Du da offensichtlich nicht aufgepasst. Wenn Du das Zeug verkaufst solltest Du schon Ahnung davon haben. Über die Eigenschaften von Fleece (Thread: Vielseitige Softshelljacke) solltest Du dich auch noch mal genauer informieren.

Und nimm doch den Link zu deinem Shop aus deiner Signatur- man könnte sonst deinen Beitrag als Werbung auffassen.


P.S Dein Webdesigner ist top. Toll aussehen tut deine Seite auf jeden Fall


----------



## BontyRaceOR (13. November 2008)

BontyRaceOR schrieb:


> Etwas OT:
> Woran erkennt man das neue 2009er Model der Löffler San Remo Windshell Jacke?
> Haben die jetzt nicht mehr den großen Löfflerschriftzug am linken Ärmel?


----------



## polo (14. November 2008)

wenn du dein faules hirn ein wenig angestrengt hättest, hättest du das hier gefunden: http://www.loeffler.at/de/Produkte/Bike/Herren/Jacken/1208-HR.-JACKE-WS-SAN-REMO
wenn dann noch fragen offen geblieben wären, hättest du das hier gefunden: http://www.loeffler.at/de/Unternehmen/Kontakt


----------



## pixelquantec (14. November 2008)

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit der Jeantex Arles bei längeren Regentouren gemacht?
Überlege mir diese zu kaufen und dazu auch die Hose ( Jeantex Piemont ) und Überschuhe. Sind die wiklich so gut wie vom Hersteller gelobt?
Die Sachen sollten 2-3 h Daueregen "halten" und bei Schlamm und Matsch noch funktionieren. Wie lange halten die, wenn sie evtl. 15-20 mal im Jahr gefordert werden? Sind die auch für eine Transalp geeignet?

Ich habe alle möglichen Radsachen zum "zwiebeln" und suche nur noch was leichtes zum drüberziehen bei Regen, was man im Sommer und auch im Winter nutzen kann.


----------



## Yossarian (14. November 2008)

Sie ist nicht wirklich dicht. Und wird immer undichter mit der Zeit.
Sie eignet sich vor allem im Hochsommer, wenn Gore-Tex und Co nicht funktionieren, um bei einem kleinen Schauer nicht auszukühlen. Die großen Netze unter den Armen lüften halt auch, wenn der Stoff nicht atmet. 
Vorteil ist, daß das Zeug leicht ist und kaum Platz braucht. Die Haltbarkeit ist aber entsprechend mäßig.
Wenn du bei ner Transalp den ganzen Tag im Dauerregen fahren willst, ist es nicht wirklich optimal. Mit der Zeit läuft das Wasser an den Nähten und dem Netz rein. Als erstes sind die Arme naß, später dann auch Front und Schultern.

Ich hab ne kleine Arles für den Hochsommer (für kurze Regenschauer oder für ne frische Abfahrt) und ne große Arles+Piemont für den Winter, zum Drüberziehen über die Softshells, wenns richtig eiskalt ist (unter -8°). Als leichter Windschutz sind die Teile super.

Wenns nicht gerade Hochsommer ist, würde ich im Regen Gore Paclite oder Vaude eVent aber immer vorziehen.


----------

